# Truck bed bike racks...Ideas?



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

I just bought a 03 Nissan Frontier Crew cab. I would like to get some input on what is working best for anyone using or has used a "bed mount" rack. I have a Yakima roof rack that came off the car I sold and thought about putting it on the truck since the roof line is long. But, figured the height would make it a pain to get the bike mounted.
I have looked at the Yakima Bedhead online.....has anyone got any experience with that system? I am also curious about Thules extention bar rack. Are there any others that are worth looking at out there?
Any input, ideas, notions, suggestions, remarks, donations, Yakima gift certificates would be greatly appreciated. Well, just let me know what's good. Donations and gift certificates are optional.

Thanks


----------



## jks32 (Nov 22, 2005)

I use the Rec-Rac and it's perfect for one bike. Have had no problems with it and recommend it highly.

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Bike_Rack/product_123873.shtml


----------



## mule (Nov 28, 2005)

I had a full size pickup with a shell. I cut 2-2x6's to fit behind the wheel wells long enough to just close the tail gate. I through bolted 2 Snap Arounds (the pieces that hold a wire cargo basket to the cross bar) to the 2x6's and ran a single cross bar through them. I have 2 fork mounts and 2 wheel holders on the cross bar. I just roll my bike in backwards without the front wheel, attach my forks to the fork mount and my front wheel to the wheel mount. Works great.


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

I have seen fork mounts similar to any other that you bolt to the bed. The difference was these had a (not accurate numbers, just a guess on size) say a 5/8ths inc bolt with a 1/4 inch hole in the middle. you drill a hole in your bed, put the big bolts in, use a nut on the other side to secure it. Then the inner 1/4 inch hole is tapped, so you can bolt a regular fork mount for a bed to it, and remove it if needed. 
Im useless because I cant provide a link, I cant find them again. 

Matt


----------



## mule (Nov 28, 2005)

mule said:


> I had a full size pickup with a shell. I cut 2-2x6's to fit behind the wheel wells long enough to just close the tail gate. I through bolted 2 Snap Arounds (the pieces that hold a wire cargo basket to the cross bar) to the 2x6's and ran a single cross bar through them. I have 2 fork mounts and 2 wheel holders on the cross bar. I just roll my bike in backwards without the front wheel, attach my forks to the fork mount and my front wheel to the wheel mount. Works great.


Oh, the stuff is Yakima. You can see the Snap Arounds if you bring up the instruction for their cago basket.


----------



## immtbman (Nov 22, 2005)

I had an older set of Yakima roof hardware around. Bought a piece of 1-1/4" steel galvanized conduit pipe, cut it to fit across the bed, and simply clamped the fork assemblies around the pipe. My shell is rather low at the door so I have to remove the seatpost - no biggee. Shove the bike in, rear wheel first, and clamp the fork in. Easy...simple... Pipe doesn't have to be bolted down. It "floats" but bike doesn't drift around at all.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Here's mine*

Mounted over the bed keeps the bed open for all the stuff.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

Konapdlr said:


> I just bought a 03 Nissan Frontier Crew cab. I would like to get some input on what is working best for anyone using or has used a "bed mount" rack. I have a Yakima roof rack that came off the car I sold and thought about putting it on the truck since the roof line is long. But, figured the height would make it a pain to get the bike mounted.
> I have looked at the Yakima Bedhead online.....has anyone got any experience with that system? I am also curious about Thules extention bar rack. Are there any others that are worth looking at out there?
> Any input, ideas, notions, suggestions, remarks, donations, Yakima gift certificates would be greatly appreciated. Well, just let me know what's good. Donations and gift certificates are optional.
> 
> Thanks


Check out Instagator Racks, they made for P/U trucks.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

I second the Sportworks Insta-gator suggestion. See http://rackoutfitters.com/store/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=433.


----------



## badlander (Feb 4, 2005)

*Just sold my Nissan 02 Frountier Crew Cab*

I used the SportWorks Insta-Gator from Thuleracks now http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=75&sku=254100 A fine piece of equipment. I also had a Yakima locking Blockhead in the bed. The Insta-Gator works great for anything, including 20mm axles. The blockhead for removable wheels on the mountain/road bike. BTW, just happen to have a Insta-Gator in very good condition in the garage - won't fit on my new Jetta  .

Rick


----------



## demtbiker (Aug 25, 2005)

Bike tight fork mounts bolted to a 2x6 cut to fit across the bed. $40 total to hold two bikes and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*Instagator is the only rack, period*

I should be their spokesperson! I love my rack. It takes about five seconds to install it, another three seconds to put the bike in it. Later, it takes one second to take the bike out (already assembled and ready to go, since you don't mess with the front wheel). It costs $100 per bike, which is cheaper than most other racks. 
Should I go on....?


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

Another vote for the 2x6 with fork mounts - I mounted 3 of the Performance fork mounts (on sale for 9.99ea) plus the 2x6 came to less than 50 bucks

-Rich


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

rzims said:


> Another vote for the 2x6 with fork mounts - I mounted 3 of the Performance fork mounts (on sale for 9.99ea) plus the 2x6 came to less than 50 bucks
> 
> -Rich


Add me to the list. Got one in the back of my pickup. Works great and was less then $25, total.


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

*I'll second the rec-rac!*

I have a homemade rack out of PVC (http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm)

But I really like the looks of the rec-rac for multiple bikes and also because you can easily lock the bikes. I am looking a eventually bu this one when I have the funds.

Thanks


----------



## mule (Nov 28, 2005)

gdunha said:


> I have a homemade rack out of PVC (http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm)
> 
> But I really like the looks of the rec-rac for multiple bikes and also because you can easily lock the bikes. I am looking a eventually bu this one when I have the funds.
> 
> Thanks


That link did not work. I really would like to check that out. utahmountainbiking.com is a great site lots of info there. I searched around for the bikerack link but did not find it. Any ideas?


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

badlander said:


> I used the SportWorks Insta-Gator from Thuleracks now http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=75&sku=254100 A fine piece of equipment. I also had a Yakima locking Blockhead in the bed. The Insta-Gator works great for anything, including 20mm axles. The blockhead for removable wheels on the mountain/road bike. BTW, just happen to have a Insta-Gator in very good condition in the garage - won't fit on my new Jetta  .
> 
> Rick


Dang! You guys gave me alot of options. BTW badlander.....I just happen to have a 5 month old Yakima roof rack in good condition that came off my Acura Vigor in my garage.


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

skiahh said:


> Mounted over the bed keeps the bed open for all the stuff.


You have got me curious with that setup. Since I already have the roof rack....I obviously need longer bars. I didn't know there were clips that would mount to the bed(walls). Is that a Yakima or Thule setup?


----------



## badlander (Feb 4, 2005)

*No roof racks for me*

getting a hitch installed next Thurs. prolly gonna use a thule.


----------



## keetowah (Mar 22, 2005)

jks32 said:


> I use the Rec-Rac and it's perfect for one bike. Have had no problems with it and recommend it highly.
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Bike_Rack/product_123873.shtml


I second Rec Rac, I got one of these because I have a lefty fork, and it is cheap, works easily and can actually hold more bikes side by side with their spacers.


----------



## jmw (Feb 25, 2005)

*bed mount is better....*

a buddy of mine made a multiple bike rack using standard PVC pipe, glued together, bolted into the bed and painted it black....if the bed is long enuf this keeps the bike(s) in the bed and not hanging off the back...do a google search for PVC bike rack...I think he found his plans this way.

i've got a THule rack on a hitch on my Xterra...I like it, only bad thing is the wheels stick out on the side (sloping top tubes) and create a lot of drag on highway trips....


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

*I went with a simple rig from Delta*

An older version of the StableLoader.

Probably would have gone with a DIY method, but this bad boy was $20 on clearance at REI last year.

You gotta take the front wheel off, but that keeps the bike 'low profile' in the back of the truck. Lots of locking options, as well.

http://www.deltacycle.com/product.php?g=35


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

I watched the video on how the "Instigator" is installed. I think it is a great setup.....the only thing is, I am kinda wierd about my bike moving around. When the guy (in the video) shook the bike, i kinda lost interest. For those of you that use the "Instigator" does your bike move much and can you put the tailgate down with it installed? It looks like the tailgate must be in place to use it. And....can some one take the rack out of the truck bed with the tailgate up? Mine locks so, if it didn't move until the gate was down, that would be a plus. 
Thanks for the input people. Nice to see alot of "homemade jobs" out there. The 2x6 option has always been interest.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Konapdlr said:


> I just bought a 03 Nissan Frontier Crew cab. I would like to get some input on what is working best for anyone using or has used a "bed mount" rack. I have a Yakima roof rack that came off the car I sold and thought about putting it on the truck since the roof line is long. But, figured the height would make it a pain to get the bike mounted.
> I have looked at the Yakima Bedhead online.....has anyone got any experience with that system? I am also curious about Thules extention bar rack. Are there any others that are worth looking at out there?
> Any input, ideas, notions, suggestions, remarks, donations, Yakima gift certificates would be greatly appreciated. Well, just let me know what's good. Donations and gift certificates are optional.
> 
> Thanks


Pffft. That is so pase (fr.).

Build a trailer for them.


----------



## DirtHog (Apr 15, 2004)

The rear of the bike will move some but I have never had any problems from this. You can drop the tailgate without removing the gator, just make sure you remove the bike first. Also you cannot remove the gator without dropping the tailgate, so if your tailgate locks, you would not have to use a cable and lock to secure the gators against theft. Still have to use cable and lock to secure bike if needed.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Konapdlr said:


> I would like to get some input on what is working best for anyone using or has used a "bed mount" rack.


I've tried 'em all... roof rack, 2x4's, over the bed rails, moto-straps. Save the rack $ and get some cushy bike parts. I like to keep it simple these days...


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

Harp said:


> I've tried 'em all... roof rack, 2x4's, over the bed rails, moto-straps. Save the rack $ and get some cushy bike parts. I like to keep it simple these days...


Amen brother as long as you're not dropping it in on the derailuer(sp) side ( already bent one hanger) who needs a rack!! If i carry more bikes I still have my Sportworks Transport for the hitch.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Check these threads:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=114892
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=113813
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=99304

I just use a standard Yakima bar (with fork blocks) on the roof at the back of the cab. I've used this on 3 trucks, now and it works great. The rear wheel sits in the bed, or on top of whatever may be in the back. Not always garage friendly, especially with bar ends. With 3-4 bikes mounted this way, you can put another 3-4 in the bed, and the ones on the rack help keep them upright.


----------



## lovemonkey (Jan 5, 2005)

Yakima (I think) makes a foot that will bolt onto the bed rails, or a cap/hard cover. 
I, however, am cheap, 2x4 and a couple of fork mounts. Delta makes a holder that lets you keep the front wheel on, but I don't know anyone that has used it.


----------



## hurtman (May 26, 2005)

*Yakima "Beddy Jo"*

If you have $100.00 pick up a Beddy Jo rack from Yakima. No need to hastle with bolts, wing nuts or any other hardware. All you have to do to install the rack is open your truck's tailgate, set the rack in place, close the tailgate and your good to go. When your not haulin' bikes just opening the tailgate releases the rack. My tailgate has a lock whick keeps thiefs from taking the rack while I'm out riding. The rack holds two bikes with the standard or locking quick-release type binders. The rear tire just sits inside the cargo area of the bed. I am going on four seasons with my rack and have had no problems whatsoever. You don't have to lift the bikes any higher than the level of the truck bed floor and you still retain the cargo room to take along camping gear, luggage or whatever you need. I don't do it very often but when I have to leave the bikes in the rack while running into the store or somethig I loop a heavy duty bike lock cable around the bikes, over the tailgate and through my hitch receiver. I top it all off with a huge Master Lock and have had no issues. I even drive with the bikes locked sometimes, I just ensure that the cable is not dragging. Yakima web site has clear descriptions and photos of the rack. If you can't find one locally PM me and my LBS can ship you one, I will even have them apply my discount for you and save you some money off retail. That is how sure I am that you will like this rack. And no, I'm not a Yakima dealer or employee, just a rider who tried many things over the years and have found the best truck bed rack for the money.

http://www.yakima.com/home.html


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Here's my PVC rack on my 03 Frontier..*



Konapdlr said:


> I just bought a 03 Nissan Frontier Crew cab. I would like to get some input on what is working best for anyone using or has used a "bed mount" rack. I have a Yakima roof rack that came off the car I sold and thought about putting it on the truck since the roof line is long. But, figured the height would make it a pain to get the bike mounted.
> I have looked at the Yakima Bedhead online.....has anyone got any experience with that system? I am also curious about Thules extention bar rack. Are there any others that are worth looking at out there?
> Any input, ideas, notions, suggestions, remarks, donations, Yakima gift certificates would be greatly appreciated. Well, just let me know what's good. Donations and gift certificates are optional.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have the Nissan bedliner with the slots for 2x6's? I screwed some Performance fork mounts into a 2x6 and slid it into the slots. Cheap and easier than the PVC rack.


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

*Bike rack update.......*

Well, I went down to my LBS and bought the "bedhead" by Yakima. For some reason my mind was just stuck on using that rack...............It didn't work out. You mount it to one side of the bed rails so the bike is in the truck bed sideways. The problem was my truck bed isn't wide enough. The rear tire would sit on top of the opposite bed rail. This system would work great on a full size truck. So, no go!
I really want to try to use my roof rack and mount it to the bed rails (inside lip). I think I have it figured out. I just need longer extention poles and different clips for the towers. But, if it costs to much......forget it! 
I do have the bedliner with the cutouts for 2x6's but, Im just not set on that sytem yet. I am starting to lean more towards the "Instagator". 
So, if anyone has a midsize truck like mine (Nissan), you probably wont want to waste your time with the Yakima Bedhead.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I have my Dodge Dakota Quad Cab (5' 6" box) set up similar to Skiahh. I used some Thule tracks that look like factory roof rack tracks that are meant to go on toppers. Yakima makes a similar product.
http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=69&sku=TB60

I just installed them on my bed rails and then got the feet that went with them off ebay. The part I like best about this set-up is that 95% of the time I just have the front bar mounted. I removed the trays from my Velo-vices and only have the head mounted on the load bar. I secure the fork in the head and let the rear tire sit in the truck bed. The best thing is that this is garage door safe.

When I go on trips and need the bed, I install the rear load bar and the trays. My soft tonneau cover fits underneath and I am set to go.


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

*Here's what I ended up doing*

Just got different clips and longer poles for the roof rack. Used it today and I like it alot. It isn't to high to lift bike and still leaves plenty of room for storage underneath the rack. Spent about $100 to make it fit the bed.


----------



## Konapdlr (Aug 21, 2005)

Whoops! Here's a better pic size....I hope


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Konapdlr said:


> You have got me curious with that setup. Since I already have the roof rack....I obviously need longer bars. I didn't know there were clips that would mount to the bed(walls). Is that a Yakima or Thule setup?


Sorry for the delayed response.

The clips are Thule "Artifical Raingutters." They bolt to the bedrails and then you can mount any conventional raingutter mount rack to them. The Thule part is something like #542 and goes for $50 or so. My rack is a Yakima. The attachments are the Ankle Biter Duece for the upright mounts and Steelheads (I think - any fork mount will do). The MTBs in the Ankle Biters will move a little at 80 MPH, but they're totally secure. I've driven across the country with those bikes up there (and only into my garage once!  ).

The whole thing is lockable. The racks to the mounts and the mounts to the truck. And, of course, the bikes lock into the racks, too. The Ankle Biter is pretty good because it grabs the crank, not the frame. Unfortunately, I don't think Yakima makes it anymore.

The system works well, especially for road trips. Any of those bed mounts are great for a trip to the local trail. But pack up for a long trip with camping gear (or moving!) and having that bed space is great!!

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## HMFIC (Oct 22, 2005)

Used this one sold by Performance for yrs...no probs......

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=15284&subcategory_ID=4413#


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a small truck with a small bed, also. I was able to jury-rig a couple of bedheads onto my truck to carry a couple of bikes, but they just moved way too much for my comfort. Right now, I have a plastic box in my truck that I use for storing frequently used items and for hauling groceries in adverse weather. I've been able to put my bike and my wife's bike between either side of the box and the side of the bed, and use tie-downs to keep the bikes from moving. It works, but I'd prefer a locking setup.

I have been considering putting yakima tracks and control towers to keep the bikes above the bed (bed space is a premium for me), but the high cost of a setup like this has kept me from pulling the trigger on it.


----------



## gdunha (Sep 10, 2004)

*Try again..*

I just used the link it worked for me. The thing that I like about this rack is that you don't have to take the front wheel off. That is why I like the looks of the rec rac. If you build the pvc rack then make sure to clean the pipes before gluing them or they will not stay tight.
Cheers


----------



## nermol (Jan 14, 2004)

Konapdlr said:


> Whoops! Here's a better pic size....I hope


Konapdlr, looks like you have QTowers reversed on the inside lip of the bed? What Q clip did you use to make that work?


----------



## ganginwood (Mar 29, 2005)

the funny thing about these pics are, for the most part, the bikes in all the pics are worth more than the truck.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.rockymounts.com/clutch.html

Check out the new stuff....


----------



## farmboybunk (Jan 4, 2006)

*Fabricated Hitch rack*

My brother fabricated this sweet bike rack. It just slide into your hitch mount and away you go. It holds seven bike, just hook a tire and place the tires in the open groove. Then attach a bunge cord from the bike frame to the bike rack so it is secure and can't bounce a round. The only down side is it is a bit heavy, his version is made out of box/angle iron. If you are handy and can weld aluminum it would be sweeter yet.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

ganginwood said:


> the funny thing about these pics are, for the most part, the bikes in all the pics are worth more than the truck.


It shows I have my priorities straight!

Over the past 15 years I have had, on numerous occasions, well over $10k in bikes on $1500 or cheaper vehicles.


----------



## keetowah (Mar 22, 2005)

farmboybunk said:


> My brother fabricated this sweet bike rack. It just slide into your hitch mount and away you go. It holds seven bike, just hook a tire and place the tires in the open groove. Then attach a bunge cord from the bike frame to the bike rack so it is secure and can't bounce a round. The only down side is it is a bit heavy, his version is made out of box/angle iron. If you are handy and can weld aluminum it would be sweeter yet.


I wouldn't even want to think about the insurance claim if that rack got squashed in an accident!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*I love that rack*



1FG rider said:


> Do you have the Nissan bedliner with the slots for 2x6's? I screwed some Performance fork mounts into a 2x6 and slid it into the slots. Cheap and easier than the PVC rack.


It is very cool! You don't have to take your front wheels off and screw with your disc brakes every time you put the wheel back on. Was it hard to make?

Jaybo


----------



## Brianjonesphoto (Jan 23, 2005)

*$50 Truck Rack*

Here's what I decided to do. Super easy in and out. almost as fast as a sportworks.
2 tie downs per bike
1 soft strap per bike
1 anchor point in center

This works great and holds the bikes nice and steady


----------



## geargal (Jan 13, 2006)

skiahh said:


> Mounted over the bed keeps the bed open for all the stuff.


I really like your set-up. Just wondering how the bike covers have held up? I have heard that they can shred to pieces if traveling long distances over 55 mph. What brand are they?


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

geargal said:


> I really like your set-up. Just wondering how the bike covers have held up? I have heard that they can shred to pieces if traveling long distances over 55 mph. What brand are they?


Thanks, and I'm glad you asked. I've used 3 different brands. I borrowed an old Yakima B-string which is probably the best bra I've used. Unfortunately, they don't make them any more and I had to give them back. I've stupidly bought several "Skinz" brand covers and they last, on average one or maybe two trips of average speeds. Don't buy Skinz!!! My current ones are, believe it or not, Colorado Cyclist brand bras and less than half the price of the Skins junk. They're thicker and fit better.

I had the bikes up there in my move from TX to ME with both covers on up there. As soon as I got to ME, I threw the Skinz away for good and ordered replacement CC covers for the 2 road bikes. The two I already had held up perfectly.


----------



## geargal (Jan 13, 2006)

skiahh said:


> Thanks, and I'm glad you asked. I've used 3 different brands. I borrowed an old Yakima B-string which is probably the best bra I've used. Unfortunately, they don't make them any more and I had to give them back. I've stupidly bought several "Skinz" brand covers and they last, on average one or maybe two trips of average speeds. Don't buy Skinz!!! My current ones are, believe it or not, Colorado Cyclist brand bras and less than half the price of the Skins junk. They're thicker and fit better.
> 
> I had the bikes up there in my move from TX to ME with both covers on up there. As soon as I got to ME, I threw the Skinz away for good and ordered replacement CC covers for the 2 road bikes. The two I already had held up perfectly.


Thanks for the great info. I am gonna check out the CC bras. One more question, did you drill into your bedrails when you mounted the artificial raingutters?


----------



## hogwash (Mar 1, 2004)

man i really like Konapdlr and skiaah's setups. darn you guys! more money to spend...

fwiw, i've been using the xport from Performance for a couple years and really like it. get's the job done to and from the local trailhead. but i'd really like to have something like that for the longer trips.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Yes*



geargal said:


> Thanks for the great info. I am gonna check out the CC bras. One more question, did you drill into your bedrails when you mounted the artificial raingutters?


Yes, that's the only "hard" part about it. My truck was still brand new when I put the rack back up there (from my old truck) and it kind of sucks putting a hole in an expensive new vehicle. Especially when you measure wrong and have to patch a hole!! D'oh! No biggie, really because I knew I was going to get it Rhino lined and my little mistake would be all covered up and no one the wiser.

Like I said, if you put it on bare metal, use the rubber gasket that comes with the kit. If you have a spray in liner, no need. I did give a little shot of paint on the nut and bolt underneath to give some protection from the elements, but probably not essential.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

I second the idea of a 2X6 with the fork mounts. I just use a length of vinyl covered cable and a lock to secure it, not that I leave it out of my sight when She's with me.


----------



## jimi1114 (Jun 27, 2005)

Rec-Rac is a great option. No need to remove the front wheel, can add more than one bike. Works great and you can get a lock system from them as well. I did the 2x6 method as well but found the Rec-Rac was far easier.


----------



## stratking (Mar 10, 2006)

*Xport Xpress Truck Rack*

I have a Mazda B3000, pretty much a Ranger. When I was checking out Performance I saw this rack that looks pretty good for the price and it includes two fork mounts. 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=15284&subcategory_ID=4413
Does anyone have any experience with these. Seems like a great deal but if my bikes go flying out while going over a bump, well I guess it wouldn't be all that great of a deal.


----------



## jamie (Jan 4, 2004)

go to wal mart and get the tie downs that you pull to tighten. you get 4 for $10.00 and there you go. you can hold 2 bike standing up with it.


----------



## SkowVegas1 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Thule X422*

I needed a rack that wold keep the bed on my PU free of bike bits so I bought the Thule X422. At first I was ready to take it back because there are only two adjustment levels. 1 is just above the cab and whistles in the wind and the low position is smack dab in the view of the rear view mirror. I thought a bit and took a Dremel and made a new slot that was in between the high and low. It worked out great! I can see out of the rear view and the bikes are not sky scraper high. The next problem that I had was that with all the bike attachments I would have been looking at at least another 600.00 bucks for all the fork mounts and tracks. I decided to use PVC pipe for tracks and some old fork mounts that I had gathered over the years. Results were good. I can take off the tracks in 5 min and the cost was less than 30.00 bucks. I can haul my tandem, Mtn, road and kayak on top of the rack and throw gear in the bed. The rack also doubles as my tent with a tarp over the top and sleeping mat in the bed it's comfy.


----------

